# Used 10k Value?



## Calixt0 (Jan 10, 2016)

I have the chance to pick up a used 10k with underdrive.  I don't know much about it?   I know it has no tools or accessories. and is just the lathe and stand best I can tell?   what do you guys think?


----------



## timvercoe (Jan 11, 2016)

I've got a 10K great machine, using it is like running a sewing machine.  A little depends on what power it uses, single or three phase.  Single phase is in higher demand so it would be worth more.  Tooling is fairly easy to come by.  There are places that you can post the serial # on line and get information on when it was made.  Posting photos here would give us more information on condition.  Any tooling is a plus.  Originally probably come with face plate, 3 and 4 jaw chucks lantern type tool holder live and dead centers, maybe drill chuck.  I've seen them with minimal tooling sell for as much as 2500 supper nice clean machines.  And worn out sell for for about 200.00.   So location and condition make the price.  If it's operational and in your budget I wouldn't hesitate.....

Tim


----------



## Calixt0 (Jan 11, 2016)

heres the ad I'm looking at https://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/tls/5396028095.html


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 11, 2016)

I too have a 10K and love it. That lathe for sale is the variable speed drive model hence the handle under the headstock...Bob

And for 600 I would grab it.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 11, 2016)

Looks like it has a 4 jaw on the spindle, lantern tool post, and a Jacobs or similar drill chuck in the tail stock. quick change gear box is a big plus. Sounds like a deal. Even if it's in very rough shape (which I doubt) you could part it out for more than that. Mike


----------

